# Diode blanche sur iMac G5 et iBook G4



## Rem! (4 Septembre 2006)

Bonjour à tous !
Voilà ma soeur a un iMac G5 et moi un iBook G4. J'ai pu constater que lorsqu'elle ne touche plus son ordi son écran s'éteind (normal) mais aussi qu'il y a une petite lumière ronde blanche qui reste allumée et fixe. Comment ça se fait que sur mon iBook je n'ai pas ce même phénomène ? 

Merci.


----------



## islacoulxii (5 Septembre 2006)

la lumiere blanche s'allumera lorsque tu met ton  ibook en veille. Tu peux regler dans "Economies d'energies" la mise en veille...


----------



## Rem! (5 Septembre 2006)

Non tu n'as pas compris ce que je voulais dire. Oui je sais que lorsque je met mon ordi en veille la lumière blanche s'allume en clignotant, mais moi je voudrai savoir pourquoi cette lumière ne s'allume pas fixe lorsque l'ecran est éteint mais que l'ordi tourne toujours comme sur les iMac G5 et sur les nouveaux MacBook il me semble..?


----------



## pacis (5 Septembre 2006)

c'est la différence entre mettre en veille et mettre en mode suspension d'activité !!


----------



## jugnin (5 Septembre 2006)

Nan. Sur un iMac, la diode blanche reste alllum&#233;e lorsque l'&#233;cran est est en veille, ce qui n'est pas le cas avec l'iBook, et clignote lorsque c'est la machine qui est en veille, tout comme sur l'iBook. C'est tout.


----------



## Rem! (5 Septembre 2006)

pacis a dit:


> c'est la différence entre mettre en veille et mettre en mode suspension d'activité !!



Mettre en veille et suspension d'activité c'est la même chose !!! Non ?


----------



## Rem! (5 Septembre 2006)

C'est possible de configurer l'ordi pour que la LED blanche soit allumé faiblement comme sur l'iMac lorsque l'ecran est éteint ?

Il me semble que les nouveaux MacBook ont ce système là..


----------



## darkbeno (5 Septembre 2006)

Rem! a dit:


> C'est possible de configurer l'ordi pour que la LED blanche soit allumé faiblement comme sur l'iMac lorsque l'ecran est éteint ?
> 
> Il me semble que les nouveaux MacBook ont ce système là..



Je n'ai pas la réponse à ta question, mais j'ai une autre question : à quoi ça te servirait cette lumière ?


----------



## Rem! (5 Septembre 2006)

Question de style.


----------



## darkbeno (5 Septembre 2006)

Rem! a dit:


> Question de style.



Alors si c'est pour le style...


----------

